# Edge audio dropout



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Edge from summer sale, connected HDMI with new cable to TV. TV optical out to receiver.

Intermittent audio drop until reboot.

Seems to coincide after using an app (YouTube, Amazon, Netflix)

When audio drops, restarting TV, changing cables doesn’t work.

TiVo is sending me a replacement for $25 (I return old one)

Seems weird, like it would be a software problem, but my other edges haven’t revealed this issue yet.

I also bypassed TV and all permutations I could think of to debug, but it all just points to TiVo issue.

One thing I don’t know about is if HDMI HDCP has some issue with the apps that locks the key between the edge and the TV and only a reboot renews the key. (Perhaps something similar is why another device will work through that TV port but same device won’t )


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

New edge replacement installed.
Same thing happened again.
1. Watch YouTube app
2. Leave app open
3. Turn off tv
4. Turn on tv
5. Exit app, live TV
6. Audio drop

then, switch optical cable directly from edge to receiver and live TV audio works

then, open Hulu app - audio drop

back to live TV, audio works

so, could be the optical cable from tv to receiver, but most likely software problem with edge, right?


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Came back later and live audio goes out

but after staring at it for a couple minutes it comes on.

retracing my steps, I go to Hulu which is still audio out.

now fully focusing on it being software I go back to the root of it. YouTube

YouTube audio works. Then, I remote control press back all the way out of YouTube where it asks to exit YouTube. I choose exit.

go back to Hulu and audio works!

so I will try to reproduce later after football weekend—don’t want to chance anymore


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I know everyone was waiting on the “Edge” of their seats…

This has been solved by a new optical cable.
Even though I had tried to switch optical cables after the issue started, it seems the original cable was partiality bad and once the problem triggered no good cable worked.

New cable put in day before Super Bowl and a weekly to daily problem hasn’t returned since.

a standard thing to check, but for whatever reason the original cable was intermittently bad, threw me off I guess.


----------



## Kathy008 (1 mo ago)

Is this the same as HDMI? I don’t have a optical cable. But I have same problem. You Tube. Very frustrating.


----------



## ebdmd (1 mo ago)

I have the same problem, audio drops for about 10 seconds every 45 mins I am using HDMI not optical cable


----------



## justinsgear (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the same issue as well. I did not realize it was caused by using streaming applications till I read this post.


----------

